# Billing Modifiers to Georgia Medicaid



## jdavenport02 (Apr 17, 2012)

Could anyone help with finding a website or something written on what modifiers Georgia Medicaid accepts or doesn't accept?  We have submitted several claims to them using the "Q6" modifier as a locum and they rejected our claims stating that this wasn't acceptable.  When questioned what was acceptable and how we should bill the locum radiologist they told us that they couldn't tell us how to bill it and could not direct us to what their policies were for billing with modifiers.

ANY help is appreciated!

 Radiology Coder
Julie A. Davenport, CPC


----------



## mmcdaniel67 (Mar 15, 2013)

I know this is WAY late and I'm sure you have already found answers but just wanted to share that on Medicaid's web portal under Manuals you will see "Physician's Service". In that manual on page 24 you will see a list of Accepted Modifiers & Descriptions. I know there are some modifiers that they do accept thats not on this list (ex. 91) but it's a start. Also on page 6 you will find some Locum Tenens guidelines. 
Happy Coding!


----------



## aprillee (Mar 21, 2013)

When billing Georgia medicaid you must have a medicaid number.  We had a locum and had about 30 claims that medicaid would not pay even with the "Q6" modifier because she did not have a medicaid number.


----------



## goodcoder (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi its really helpful and i have gain some info regarding Medicaid insurance thanks a lot


----------

